# I am hear lurking, Sorry I have not been on much.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I thought my DH was going to be on his way home in a couple of months from the rehab we just found for him. He was doing great for a couple of days. Now his heart beat when to high he has pneumonia and a urinary track infection and they had to put him back on the breathing machine. They just transferred him to ICU. So as much as I need to do things to calm me down like my friends here and woolly stuff I will be only checking in then back out. I am hoping he will get better and be able to get back to the rehab center. He have been through so much and I need him to get well.

I have wanted to do a contest for all of you and I still do plan on it but it will have to wait. I will post it when I can manage it better. Keep up the great posts.


----------



## Jiggs (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry to hear he had a set back. Thoughts and prayers for healing.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

You just take care of yourself and your husband, the contest can wait, we will miss you but, first things first.

Janallyn


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

We’re praying for you and your hubby.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Prayers for you and yours!


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER (Sep 30, 2014)

We’re praying for you and your hubby.


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

We're praying for you both.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry. If there's anything we can do, let us know......


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear your hubby is having health issues. Prayers for him and for you. Take care of yourself too.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Prayers for hubby and you.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

(((((hugs)))))


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

You just keep lurking and check in when you can. You have so much on your plate right now and you must be worn out. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

You just take care of yourself and what needs to be done. So sorry your husband is having these issues.


----------



## spinningjennie (Jul 30, 2012)

You and he are all that matter. Everything else can wait. Take care x


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

We appreciate all you do. I have gleaned a wealth of information from your posts. 
Please take care of yourself and your husband. My prayers are with you both.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hubby's health has to be your priority. Take care of him and yourself.


----------



## eeaton (Apr 13, 2012)

Prayers for both of you


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Take care of you & leave him to the experts. That doesn’t mean to not be with him, just to see to your needs & to stay healthy yourself. You will be no good to him if you get over tired and get sick as a result. I have a hubby with multiple health issues and I understand. I also have a mother-in-law who wore herself ragged when my father-in-law was gravely ill. Hugs from Kansas.????


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Aww, shucks, sorry to hear. Take care of yourself while you worry about him. We don't want both of you down....


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Now is the time to only think of your and his needs. Take care.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I’m so sorry. Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I am so very sorry your husband is so ill. He is in all our prayers. Do what ever you can to help you relax, stress is so hard on the body.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sending you a great big virtual hug. It's hard to imagine what you must be going through.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I’m so very sorry to hear that he has had a setback. I will keep both of you in thought and prayer.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the well wishes. He went back to the rehab today and I do not want to see another hospital ever again. Thank you again... On to healing...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> Thank you all for the well wishes. He went back to the rehab today and I do not want to see another hospital ever again. Thank you again... On to healing...


Glad he got back into rehab and hope this leads him to home again.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh, gosh, your poor man, and you too. It must be so hard for you right now. Please just take care of the two of you.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Thinking of you.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you every one. He is doing better they are weaning him off the breathing machine and he OT every day wares him out. I on the other hand.... My Mom passed away last weekend and because she is in FLA> I can not go to the funeral. I am heart broken but my Dad understands what is going on. It is tuff being so far away from them and I know my mom would understand but it still hurts.


----------

